# 5 14x7 rev 3x gold blue spoke daytons



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I have 5 14x7 rev 100 3x gold blue spoke(1994 chevrolet indigo poly) stamped daytons only 4 knock offs and adapters $1000 firm my buddy wanted them but they didnt match his car i can/will get pics of the other if you are really serious


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nice rims........ :0 dark blue?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 2 2009, 10:17 AM~14070619
> *nice rims........ :0 dark blue?
> *


Yep


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 2 2009, 09:17 AM~14070619
> *nice rims........ :0 dark blue?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

good damn deal but why can't anyone be coming off a set of all chromes lol..good luck with the sale TTT top for the homie.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 2 2009, 10:44 PM~14079673
> *good damn deal but why can't anyone be coming off a set of all chromes lol..good luck with the sale TTT top for the homie.
> *


If i had any gold accents on any of my rides or planned on putting any one i wouldnt be selling them lol


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

you want to sale just the k-offs ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Jun 3 2009, 04:16 AM~14080422
> *you want to sale just the k-offs ?
> *


No sorry


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 PM~14069654
> *I have 5 14x7 rev 100 3x gold  blue spoke(1994 chevrolet indigo poly) stamped daytons only 4 knock offs and adapters $1000 firm my buddy wanted them but they didnt match his car i can/will get pics of the other if you are really serious
> 
> 
> ...


??????????????????


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

PIX OF ALL 4 ???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 9 2009, 02:39 PM~14141680
> *PIX OF ALL 4 ???
> *


There 5 wheels only 4 knock offs and adapters the one wheel is pic'd here is the other 4 they are still dirty i had to dig them out the dayton dungeon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

got 3 triple daytons 72 spoke NICE! & 1 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke dayton, mix match but there daytons


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

??????????????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

????????????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn Tony why couldn't they be 13s!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 10:00 AM~14457482
> *Damn Tony why couldn't they be 13s!!!
> *


If they where 13's id be keeping them LOL :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 13 2009, 12:08 PM~14457529
> *If they where 13's id be keeping them LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn thats a good deal.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2009, 08:46 PM~14554308
> *damn thats a good deal.
> *



i got a good deal for ya.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 22 2009, 07:00 PM~14554433
> *i got a good deal for ya.
> *


o rly


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Still for sale


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jul 22 2009, 07:27 PM~14554090
> *Hey man I got a question for you. I see you haul cars I dont know haul haulin ect.. I got a trailer I got off ebay its an old military trailer. I was told its never been licensed since it retired from the military. So no title I got pulled over with it and there is a vin label thats been scratched off. Cop was cool I showed him a bill of sale. I have had it 3 years now I took off the huge axle 20" wheels with 40" tire and put a suburban axle under it. I asked state patrol about gettin it licensed but they seem difficult they even want to know vin info for the axle. I said fuck it I get a trip permit everytime I use it.
> I hear tow companies and hulk haulers have ways around the bs. You got any ideas? Thanks.
> You fuckin wit the 58 yet Im trying to get my wife to let me part these pos cars I got here out. I think if I found her a running driver old school she would let me do it. You know of any cheap old schools what I call off brands Olds, Pontiacs, Buicks, Caddys. You know these make can be found cheaper cause they less desirable especially as 4drs. Im open I would like to find somethin descent that I can put her 14x7's on and be good for a min.
> ...


hey bro if the suburban rear ends have vins use those  cause we do the same thing with our 53 p/u but we use the vin off the motor and vin off the motor is for a monte carlo :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 PM~14069654
> *I have 5 14x7 rev 100 3x gold  blue spoke(1994 chevrolet indigo poly) stamped daytons only 4 knock offs and adapters $1000 firm my buddy wanted them but they didnt match his car i can/will get pics of the other if you are really serious
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

STILL FOR SALE


----------



## 14dh8r (Aug 3, 2009)

will u ship, if so how much to hawaii 96797. they'll go perfect on my cadi. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 14dh8r_@Aug 10 2009, 09:32 PM~14732422
> *will u ship, if so how much to hawaii 96797. they'll go perfect on my cadi. :biggrin:
> *


Yes i will but no clue how much it woudl cost check from seattle wa that the closest port unless u want them send fed ex or something


----------



## 14dh8r (Aug 3, 2009)

ill check on that and ill let you knoy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 14dh8r_@Aug 11 2009, 11:05 PM~14743848
> *ill check on that and ill let you knoy
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WTF


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WTF


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nobody wants daytons for a deal???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 17 2009, 06:31 PM~14798009
> *Nobody wants daytons for a deal???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

everybody broke! economy...........................


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 25 2009, 06:32 PM~14880514
> *everybody broke! economy...........................
> *


MUST BE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Still for sale


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2009, 05:46 PM~14554308
> *damn thats a good deal.
> *


Might take adex preferable super duty as part trade


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 PM~14069654
> *I have 5 14x7 rev 100 3x gold  blue spoke(1994 chevrolet indigo poly) stamped daytons only 4 knock offs and adapters $1000 firm my buddy wanted them but they didnt match his car i can/will get pics of the other if you are really serious
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 PM~14069654
> *I have 5 14x7 rev 100 3x gold  blue spoke(1994 chevrolet indigo poly) stamped daytons only 4 knock offs and adapters $1000 firm my buddy wanted them but they didnt match his car i can/will get pics of the other if you are really serious
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 1 2009, 11:21 PM~14069654
> *I have 5 14x7 rev 100 3x gold  blue spoke(1994 chevrolet indigo poly) stamped daytons only 4 knock offs and adapters $1000 firm my buddy wanted them but they didnt match his car i can/will get pics of the other if you are really serious
> 
> 
> ...


Still for sale


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

if i had the money id buy em and paint my car to match


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Sep 29 2009, 07:49 PM~15224346
> *if i had the money id buy em and paint my car to match
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WTF nobody wants 5 real stamped daytons with tires???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

If your want to sell your Knockoffs let me know. Thanks for your time. Franciso Martinez


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96KADDIDEVIL_@Oct 21 2009, 03:07 PM~15425763
> *If your want to sell your Knockoffs let me know. Thanks for your time. Franciso Martinez
> *


They go with the wheels


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

really interested just tryin to put the chips together. hopefully they are still around thanks j-dub


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Oct 23 2009, 04:40 PM~15449191
> *really interested just tryin to put the chips together. hopefully they are still around thanks j-dub
> *


STACK THEM HIGH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

SOLD


----------

